# Open Ohio River Chilo Lock Ramp



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fisher of Men National Tournament Trail Ohio River Oct.19th (OPEN)



Fisher Of Men National Tournament Trail will be hosting an OPEN tournament on the Ohio River.
Date:Oct.19th 
Time: 7am-3pm
Ramp: Chilo Lock Ramp
Cost:$75 per boat 100% payback 
Cost: $10 Big Bass Pot(optional) 100% payback 

Contact: Steve Greene
Phone:513-896-4709 / 513-320-5349 cell
For information about becomming a member of FOM, please check out the Fisher of Men website www.fomntt.com We will be hosting our regular tournaments for 2014 on local lakes (Rocky Fork , East Fork, Caesar Creek , Oh River). Here are some pictures of our District Championship last weekend at Lake Erie.


----------

